# Poo smells like bleach?



## minties

I thought I'd done something wrong with cleaning his nappies, but he did a poo in his potty yesterday and today and it's the poo for sure.

It has a very yucky bleach smell. Not so much ammonia, it's hard to describe. It's a horrid chemical smell.

Google isn't much help. I'll be taking him to the doctor on Monday (with a sample I guess?).

It's such a weird smell! Any clues?


----------



## noon_child

Think only a doctor can advise you on this one! 

The internet has everything from a passing common intestinal infection all the way to Crohns disease linked to chemical smelling poo - so not much help there. Think a culture of the poo will show more.


----------



## minties

Thanks! My OH says he gets a similar smell if he eats a lot of prunes or raisins, which Thomas has been lately. I have an appointment with the doctor today.


----------



## sequeena

Hope it goes well!


----------



## minties

Useless! She just said to monitor it and had no clue. She even...googled it...grr.


----------



## Insectile

My son has bowel problems and frequent constipation, so we started daily prune juice and prunes for snacks. I notice that his poo has a very strange "chemical" sort of smell since we started. I never even knew that prune-poop was a thing until a few months ago.

Obviously I dont know if that's your baby's issue, but its possible!


----------

